# Powermac g5, toujours d'actualité ?



## Vincent77 (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Je suis un étudiant en paysage et mon bon vieux pc agonise. 
Je pense donc a basculer vers l'univers Mac, qui ma conquit depuis la découverte d'ios. 
Mon choix est sur le point de se poser sur le powermac g5 pour sa mobilité et son petit prix en occasion. J'ai trouver des configs 2fois2ghz et 3go de ram qui date de 2007.
Que pensé vous de cette configuration, n'a t'elle pas trop veillit ? Pensé vous qu'il pourrait suporter la suite Adobe et autocad ? 
La souplesse de configuration permettera t'elle de maintenir les performances pendant quelques temps ? 
Et enfin, penser vous que le dernier os lion toute correctement sur cette machine ? 

Merci pour toute vos réponse 
Vincent


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juillet 2011)

Le G5 c'est bien trop vieux. Pour le Même prix qu'un G5 (Parfois moins cher) tu peux avoir un iMac Intel Core2Duo Early/Mid 2006/2007 (Soit 400/500)


----------



## ntx (22 Juillet 2011)

Voir les nouveaux Mac mini qui sont bien plus puisants. 




Vincent77 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> J'ai trouver des configs 2fois2ghz et 3go de ram qui date de 2007.


Les MP Intel sont sortis en 2006, donc cette config ne date sûrement pas de 2007


> Et enfin, penser vous que le dernier os lion toute correctement sur cette machine ?


Lion est incompatible avec ces machines, tout comme Snow Leopard. Tu seras limité à Lepoard (10.5).


> Pensé vous qu'il pourrait suporter autocad ?


Autocad demande un processeur Intel donc pas un G5 qui est un PowerPC. Donc là aussi : incompatible !


----------



## Madalvée (1 Août 2011)

Je vais ajouter une couche au délire, mais j'avais revendu mon Mac Mini 2010 juste avant la sortie du 2011 pour en tirer bon prix et faire l'upgrade. (Superbe évolution d'ailleurs).
Seulement, dans le même temps, j'ai sauvé de la casse un PowerMac (ma signature) et toutes mes applis sauf une y tournent bien, je le trouve beaucoup plus flexible en terme d'espace disque, la qualité de fabrication est impeccable et il est suffisant à mon usage, avec la philosophie Apple que j'aimais lors de mon switch.
Pensez-vous que je puisse utiliser mon argent à autre chose qu'à l'achat envisagé initialement ou bien que je me tire une balle dans le pied en me coupant du MacIntel ?

ÈDIT : pour répondre à la question dessus, la suite CS5 n'est pas compatible, pas plus que les nouveaux iBidules.


----------

